# Somehow I lost 10GB in storage but I know how to fix it!



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Backstory:
I was trying everything possible to get my N7 paired up to my GN over BT so I could use Tablet Talk. Flashing different roms, different kernels, and eventually flashing both with factory images to remove as many variables as possible. In the end, I found that even factory images didn't help with my BT issues but that's for another thread.

After flashing the factory images for the N7, I saw this. Has anyone else seen this on their 16GB N7? The status bar shows that I have more storage than 6GB available, but when trying to copy more than 6GB I get an error. I think it has to do with one of higher level wipes in TWRP (Format Data) and how it partitions the memory.

How did I fix it? http://rootzwiki.com...ip/#entry764332



k.electron said:


> *BACK TO STOCK:*
> 
> *HOW TO DO:*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]WARNING: This will wipe your device. Backup all your photos and whatnot.[/background]
> ...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting, but I think instead of just flashing to stock I would look into why my device randomly lost 10gb of space.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azimuth (Aug 1, 2012)

nhat, I have the same issue. I have tried the solution you suggested but have not gained my storage back. Do you have any other suggestions?

-Thanks.


----------

